# Poll: What color is Latte?



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

So we’re still unsure about his color, (maybe we’ll never really be sure!). we’ve already asked on this forum before but upon taking him to the Vet we are back to square 1. We know there’s already a ton of people asking about the color of their puppy in the forum, so we thought maybe doing a poll would be different and fun.
I also attached a picture of his silver silver mom and his bright Café au lait dad
Oh and happy turkey day!

Edit: forgot to mention, the latest picture is the last picture (taken a few days ago). He’s 4 months old now.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't know what "one off" means in this situation. Never heard that one before.


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Misteline said:


> I don't know what "one off" means in this situation. Never heard that one before.


Meant like a lighter/darker shade of café/silver. I should have put something like:
Option: light café au lait
Option: Dark silver beige


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Still silver beige clearing with a faux phantom pattern


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

twyla said:


> Still silver beige clearing with a faux phantom pattern
> [/QUOTE


Oh like his mom? I wonder what his mom would like if she was floofed


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

The following is video of a Silver Beige:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't use Family Affair as an example, they do not know what a silver beige poodle is


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

twyla said:


> Don't use Family Affair as an example, they do not know what a silver beige poodle is


Oh didn’t realize that! What about this video?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope, this breeder mixes poodle with other breeds so no


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

These are silver beige puppies from Silvabirch poodles, I would love ❤ 😍 💖 to have one of her pups


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

twyla said:


> View attachment 484474
> 
> These are silver beige puppies from Silvabirch poodles, I would love ❤ 😍 💖 to have one of her pups


How old do you think they are? What a bunch of cuties.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure, probably 12 + weeks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My cafe girl Bea at 6 months


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My silver beige girl Baby, looking for her puppy pictures they are actual photos versus digital


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I vote ADORABLE!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Cute!! I think silver beige too, but definitely also has phantom markings. I wonder if the phantom pattern will stay visible or if he will lighten all over so much that you can't see them any more. Or if the rest of him will lighten more than the phantom markings.


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> Cute!! I think silver beige too, but definitely also has phantom markings. I wonder if the phantom pattern will stay visible or if he will lighten all over so much that you can't see them any more. Or if the rest of him will lighten more than the phantom markings.


For this reason we are going to do genetic testing. 2 breeders have told me they suspect Café but told me to test his K-locus and A-Locus to be sure. I’ll let you know! I wanted to show (conformation) him so if he’s sable, phantom or Agouti we might not get the chance at a title (at least with AKC)


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Awsome_Latte said:


> For this reason we are going to do genetic testing. 2 breeders have told me they suspect Café but told me to test his K-locus and A-Locus to be sure. I’ll let you know! I wanted to show (conformation) him so if he’s sable, phantom or Agouti we might not get the chance at a title (at least with AKC)


I don't think he's phantom as the light patches appear outside the phantom pattern areas, but I don't think he's a solid color either. From what I've seen while poodles don't necessarily clear at the same rate on all parts of the body the contrast isn't usually that stark on the body after being shaved to a uniform length if the pup is going to clear to a single color. It's certainly possible that he'll end up two very similar colors that would be indistinguishable at a glance, but I would be surprised if a judge didn't notice. 

Evelyn is sable and his breeder called him phantom sable, but at this point his lack of a consistent phantom pattern is very obvious (which I'm happy about as I deeply dislike that pattern and might have walked away if I had thought for a single second she was right). At a glance his grey ears, tail stripes, and guard hairs are the most obvious difference in color, but if you look closely at his face and body you can also see he's three different shades of cream. He may clear further over time, but I'm not holding out the same hope as I once did that he'll look more uniform. To be clear, I don't think your boy is sable just a comment on my experience with a clearing sable.

I'm certainly not an expert though and I hope for your sake that I'm wrong since you're interested in showing him, though he's beautiful either way and I'm sure you'll love him just the same.


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Misteline said:


> I don't think he's phantom as the light patches appear outside the phantom pattern areas, but I don't think he's a solid color either. From what I've seen while poodles don't necessarily clear at the same rate on all parts of the body the contrast isn't usually that stark on the body after being shaved to a uniform length if the pup is going to clear to a single color. It's certainly possible that he'll end up two very similar colors that would be indistinguishable at a glance, but I would be surprised if a judge didn't notice.
> 
> Evelyn is sable and his breeder called him phantom sable, but at this point his lack of a consistent phantom pattern is very obvious (which I'm happy about as I deeply dislike that pattern and might have walked away if I had thought for a single second she was right). At a glance his grey ears, tail stripes, and guard hairs are the most obvious difference in color, but if you look closely at his face and body you can also see he's three different shades of cream. He may clear further over time, but I'm not holding out the same hope as I once did that he'll look more uniform. To be clear, I don't think your boy is sable just a comment on my experience with a clearing sable.
> 
> I'm certainly not an expert though and I hope for your sake that I'm wrong since you're interested in showing him, though he's beautiful either way and I'm sure you'll love him just the same.


Oh yeah we love our goofball to death regardless of color.


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Here’s a good quality picture of him (finally laying still) that I took today. He’s such a pretty boi


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

He is definitely interesting looking! Since he doesn't have the typical lighter face that the silver beige would have maybe the breeder is right and it is some kind of sable? I hope you're taking lots of photos to document how he changes!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd be interested in seeing some sausage puppy photos, from what I've seen sable is usually pretty obvious when you compare the infant photos to even the next week's photos. I pulled Evelyn's puppy photos off the breeder's website after I got him and he was clearing on a week by week basis. I know some sables take longer to clear and less drastically, especially if they start out basically black.

This is him as a sausage:









This is after the first shave:









And this is him the day I picked him up at 4mos:


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Misteline said:


> I'd be interested in seeing some sausage puppy photos, from what I've seen sable is usually pretty obvious when you compare the infant photos to even the next week's photos. I pulled Evelyn's puppy photos off the breeder's website after I got him and he was clearing on a week by week basis. I know some sables take longer to clear and less drastically, especially if they start out basically black.
> 
> This is him as a sausage:
> View attachment 484526
> ...


Wow, what a dramatic change in such a short time!


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Misteline said:


> I'd be interested in seeing some sausage puppy photos, from what I've seen sable is usually pretty obvious when you compare the infant photos to even the next week's photos. I pulled Evelyn's puppy photos off the breeder's website after I got him and he was clearing on a week by week basis. I know some sables take longer to clear and less drastically, especially if they start out basically black.
> 
> This is him as a sausage:
> View attachment 484526
> ...


Oh wow! Your pup really is a unique one!! So interesting to watch.

yeah I think the breeders are right and he is a café. Reasoning is that upon a quick google search, there’s SO many different shades of Café (that probably clear at different rates).
Have you done genetic testing before? Curious as to how long it takes?


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah sable is definitely a fun little waiting game. I wanted a pup that would keep it's color for the next one, but when I referred to Ranna as brown and white his breeder didn't correct me. Didn't find out until I got his papers in the mail that he's sable and white. It's beyond obvious now that I'm destined to ride the sable express again and all the lovely brown will likely be gone by summer.

Evelyn's color markers don't really interest me since he won't be making any puppies and isn't show quality in any respect. I've considered doing the health testing because his history is kind of complicated. I don't think she deceived me about his mom passing genetic health, but because he was an oops conceived before she even got the dam I'm not sure how much she would know about his dad. She did let me know mom had mild hip dysplasia, but they tested her underage and after she dropped his huge litter so I don't know if that effected the results.

I give a lot of caveats just in case anyone ever figures out his breeder, because he's not representative of how she runs her program. There was a lot going on. She was lovely in all respects to me and he came to me with impeccable manners.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

From what I have read about cafe (and the black equivalent, blue) clearing, it would be very, very early to be seeing the differences in color already. I still believe he is a silver beige (also come in an array of shades).

I did Diego’s Embark early this year. They received the sample on 1/25 and had the results on 2/9.


----------



## Awsome_Latte (Oct 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> From what I have read about cafe (and the black equivalent, blue) clearing, it would be very, very early to be seeing the differences in color already. I still believe he is a silver beige (also come in an array of shades).
> 
> I did Diego’s Embark early this year. They received the sample on 1/25 and had the results on 2/9.


After he gets groomed, this forum will be even more split haha
I wish I could see your embark test results to see what the color/coat genealogy looks like. We’re still not sure if we want to do embark for $160 or if we want to just test his A locus and K locus individually with pawprint for $100.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Awsome_Latte said:


> After he gets groomed, this forum will be even more split haha
> I wish I could see your embark test results to see what the color/coat genealogy looks like. We’re still not sure if we want to do embark for $160 or if we want to just test his A locus and K locus individually with pawprint for $100.


I would show you, but I just did the breed testing because he’s a pound puppy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I still say silver beige clearing with a faux phantom pattern, far too light to be cafe at his age, my cafe girl Bea started clearing much later than your pup a little was obvious at 11 months, my Baby was a super light silver beige was super light at 5 months except her ears


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My question is: Is this 100% poodle, or a mix? Somehow the coloring is off, .... and?


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok, my long $.02.
Solid colors:
Apricot
Black
Blue
Brown
Cafe Au lait
Cream
Gray
Red
Silver
Silver beige

Brown - A brown Poodle is a deep, dark color and in no way can be confused with Cafe Au lait which is much lighter. Pure brown Poodles must have liver points and dark amber eyes. Brown is created by the bb gene, as opposed to the BB gene of black Poodles, and therefore will have no black pigment anywhere on the body, including the eyes and nose.

Cafe Au lait - This is a shiny light tan color and some confused this with silver beige. It is not uncommon for the pup to be born brown and 'clear' to this color . A Cafe Au lait should have liver points and dark amber eyes.
Cafe Au lait Poodles are born dark brown and change to cafe around the age of 2 yrs

When it comes down to it in the end: 🤣😂🤣
Lattes have more milk and a little bit of foam and may be made with a wide range of flavors. Café au laits are typically served straight, though the American version adds chicory. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Baby at 9 or so months, she was really light much lighter than a lot of silver beige pups


----------

